# Putting  question elbows in or out



## Wolfman (Apr 11, 2012)

Recently considered a change to my putter but first a technique question

Do you putt with your elbows in resting on your body or elbows out ?

My current method is elbows out which allows an easy rocking motion but can tend to introduce wrist flipping


Elbows in feels slightly restricted but watching the Pros putt at the Masters last week they all tend to keep the elbows in


Any tips / comments please


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2012)

Elbows in for me.
I feel it keeps the arms and body better connected




Who would you copy, Luke or Lee ?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2012)

Elbows lightly connected for me too


----------



## One Planer (Apr 11, 2012)

I read, I forget where, that too much bend in your elbows causes tension in your stroke.

I'll try and find a link to the article.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the answer has to be whatever feels comfortable for you and works for YOU.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 11, 2012)

I think one thing that is overlooked is players try to put the ball under their eyes but actually put their wrists under! From a down the line angle the shoulders to the shaft is at quite an angle.

I putt much better (and fit in the v-easy much better) if I reduce this angle.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 11, 2012)

Gareth said:



			too much bend in your elbows causes tension in your stroke.

.
		
Click to expand...

..............


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2012)

I like my arms extended into a long triangle.  This is a setup I can guarantee to repeat every time, it allows me to return the putter face exactly as I set it.


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I tend to do better wth the left elbow out. Rock the shoulders and concentrate on a solid left wrist.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2012)

played with a young lad last captains day who had a "im a little tea pot short and stout" look to his putting. i suppose that was one in tite and one way out like a handle. worked for that particular fella.

putting is a feature of my game im going to give serious consideration to soon. i have a set routine but no set up.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2012)

in always in


----------

